# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Có chăng người Nhật Bản đã chán game console?

## tindaica

Theo những thống kê số liệu bán hàng của các hệ thống console như PlayStation 4, Xbox One, Wii U, hay cả handheld như 3DS và PlayStation Vita thời gian gần đây cho thấy, dường như người dân hay các game thủ tại Nhật Bản đã không còn quá mặn mà với game console giống với thời điểm trước đây nữa.
Vào khoảng đầu tháng 9 vừa qua, hệ thống Xbox One của Microsoft đã chính thức được bày bán tại thị trường Nhật Bản. Mặc dù không ai trông đợi rằng Xbox One có thể bán chạy tại xứ mặt trời mọc bởi đây vốn không phải thị trường sân nhà của họ, nhưng theo báo cáo từ tạp chí Famitsu cho biết thì sau tuần ra mắt đầu tiên đã có 23,562 máy Xbox One được bán.

Ảnh minh họa


Có vẻ như đây là một doanh số đáng mừng cho chi nhánh Xbox tại Nhật Bản, nhưng nếu so sánh với thời điểm ra mắt của Xbox 360 cũng tại đây thì con số trên thực sự chưa đáng là bao. Qua đó, ta có thể phần nào cảm nhận được rằng hình như các nhà phát triển và game thủ Nhật Bản đang ngày càng tuyệt giao với những phần cứng nước ngoài.
Sự thành công của hệ thống PlayStation 4 của Sony trên toàn cầu là rất ấn tượng với doanh số hơn 10 triệu đơn vị trong chưa đầy 1 năm. Nhưng điều đáng bất ngờ chẳng kém là ngay tại thị trường sân nhà thì doanh số bán hàng của PS4 lại rất nghèo nàn. Cho tới thời điểm hiện tại, PS4 mới chỉ tiêu thụ đươc khoảng gần 700,000 máy tại Nhật Bản.

Ảnh minh họa


Nếu so sánh với tuần lễ đầu ra mắt của hệ thống PS2 với 630,552 máy được bán trong chớp mắt, chúng ta có thể thấy rõ được sự thờ ơ của người dân Nhật Bản đối với game console ngày nay. Một hệ thống khác của Sony là PS Vita cũng có doanh số kém xa người tiền nhiệm của nó là PSP. Hệ thống 3DS và thậm chí cả Wii U của Nintendo cũng có doanh số tốt hơn PS4 tại thị trường Nhật Bản. May mắn cho Sony rằng họ đang chiếm lợi thế tại các khu vực khác trên thế giới, và hi vọng doanh số của PS4 sẽ có thể duy trì được phong độ, vượt qua được thành tựu của PS3.
Hiện nay, điểm sáng và điểm tựa của ngành game truyền thống Nhật Bản chính là thị trường game handheld. Hệ thống 3DS vẫn đang bán rất chạy và thậm chí nó còn thành công hơn cả đàn anh DS, nhưng dường như nó đã không tạo được hiện tượng giống với thời của DS. Tuy nhiên, thị trường này cũng đang trên đà giảm sút dần dần bởi sự tấn công mạnh mẽ của game mobile. Trước đây, các hệ thống cầm tay handheld vốn là một thiết bị được mọi người ưa thích bởi sự tiện lợi và có thể sử dụng cho những chuyến đi xa, nhưng giờ đây thì ai cũng dùng smartphone để làm việc đó.

Ảnh minh họa


Trong quãng thời gian vài năm trở lại đây, Nhật Bản là đất nước đang điên cuồng vì làn sóng game mobile. Nhiều công ty game console truyền thống đang chuyển đổi mô hình và xây dựng thêm cơ sở để chuyên phục vụ phát triển game mobile, bên cạnh đó là những cái tên mới nổi đều phát đạt nhờ kinh doanh game mobile
Có vẻ như cả ngành game Nhật Bản đang trong quá trình chuyển mình và tái sinh lại theo một hình dạng mới để có thể tiếp tục phát triển theo xu thế, nhưng chắc chắn rằng niềm đam mê của người Nhật Bản đối với game console đã không còn như trước.
>>*Mỹ và Trung Quốc thi nhau mua lại các công ty game*

----------

